# Range Finders



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick (hassell) and I thought this might be a good idea for its own thread.

This is copied from the scope magnification/reticles forum thread HERE.



> Speaking of range, and hopefully this applies... no matter what I'm hunting I like to get the rangefinder out and range some landmarks to help me distinguish the distances in a pinch. I'm not naive enough to believe that the coyote or any other animal for that matter will give me time to get the range then get the rifle and shoot. The method of using point blank range and doping your zero so you can just hold dead on to a certain distance seems to be the most effective. Thanks for the reminder, Michael.


So what about it? What do you guys have/use? How do you use them most effectively? Are they even necessary?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> ebbs- What kind of range finder do you have, make, power etc.?


I've got a Leupold RX-I. Got it almost 4 years ago and they've done little to improve on that base model other than make it smaller. Battery lasts forever too. It's a 6X magnification and very, very clear. Probably only a 28mm objective diameter on it, but for bow season back in the midwest I didn't ever worry about adding my Binoculars to the pac when I had that with me. Eyecup folds back really well and it focuses very easily. Can set it to yards or meters, change the crosshairs to any view imaginable including German Sniper, LOL which is my fav. Reminds me of the movie "Enemy at the Gates" (one of my favs). Good heavy duty rubber and hard plastic armor. It's been dropped numerous times, left outside overnight, you name it and it still keeps ticking away.

I think the max range it'll laser is 400 but on a tripod before I've gotten a range of 483 out of it. All depends on how steady you can hold it for how long.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the Leupold RX-1 as well mainly use it for bow season though have found it works great for determining yardage when zeroing my scopes in. (saves all that walking and counting dont ya know). The gun ranges around here are all 100 yards and down. With the range finder I can setup 200, 300 and up to 400 yard shots and familarize my gun aim pionts. Most of my sets are going to have a field of view of 200 yards are less. That,s all within my ability to decide dead on or 1 1/2" high. Thats not to say I have not shot longer but most of those times I do not have the range finder with me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you had to buy one today what brand/model would you buy?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have used a Bushnell Yardage Pro for about five years and have had no complaints. It still has the original 9 volt battery in it. Will change it this year though. It is rated for 400 yds for non reflective targets, 800 for reflective. I have ranged mesquite trees out to 493 yds with it. They no longer make my model but upgraded versions of it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> If you had to buy one today what brand/model would you buy?


I really like the looks of those new Bushnell with the ARC technology where it compensates for your shooting angle. Can't say I've tried one but have heard good things. To top that off my Dad's got a Bushnell Yardage Pro Legend (maybe a year or two later than yours, Danny) that he really likes and works real good. If I had a gun to my head I'd pick my RX-1 again. light, reliable, compact and fast yardages. Really clear optics too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Yea!!!!! It works feel like i won the lottery


Optics planet is a great site. I've dealt with them a few times before and they always ship fast when items are in stock. The cool thing with them too is they ship free if the order is over $30. I imagine for a rangefinder the price would be well over that.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Leica is VERY good. One of the best for certain in reputation alone. The closest to mine appears to be this one: http://www.opticsplanet.net/leupold-rx-600-range-finder-59515.html

That's about $55 less than they were when I picked mine up almost 4 years ago.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Prices are good if not one of the best around. Gotta love the free shipping too. I've dealt with them on a half dozen different occasions or so and every experience was a good one.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> So they have come down or you never bought from them, there other products are they comparable in prices to where you shop or where do you shop?


Optics planet is very good. Highly recommended here as well.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have ordered from Optics Planet numerous times. Got a defective product 1 time. Returned and replaced without a hitch. Would not hesitate.


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

I have used other rangefinders ,I now use a Leica 1200 Best I have ever tried.
another link for optics.
Quality optics and accessories from Leupold, Bushnell, Burris, Nikon and more!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have never owned one but maybe it's time.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

baddog said:


> I have used other rangefinders ,I now use a Leica 1200 Best I have ever tried.
> another link for optics.
> Quality optics and accessories from Leupold, Bushnell, Burris, Nikon and more!


Just found that site the other day. OUTSTANDING prices on quality stuff. Rangefinders were no exception.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I have never owned one but maybe it's time.


Always room for more toys in the toybox, right buddy?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Got that right!! And I have *lots* of room left in mine.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Checked that sight also, prices are about the same, lot better than up here?


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

If you go to SWFA site Check out the Sample List if you hit it at the right time there are some very good deals on used or Demo Optics


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

baddog said:


> If you go to SWFA site Check out the Sample List if you hit it at the right time there are some very good deals on used or Demo Optics


Literally just discovered that site accidentally a couple days ago when looking for the best prices on Burris P.E.P.R. mounts. They've got them, in stock and priced right. Been blown away by their prices all around. really impressed so far.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have ordered from both SWFA and Optics Planet with no complaints. Both have good service and advice along with their pricing.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a leupold rx-II . I use mine mostly for bow hunting. It has some pretty good features like the tbr which gives you true ballistic ranges at your quarry ,making for more humane kill shots


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> I have a leupold rx-II . I use mine mostly for bow hunting. It has some pretty good features like the tbr which gives you true ballistic ranges at your quarry ,making for more humane kill shots


That's the only thing I wish my RX-I had.


----------

